# eating before bed



## pumpedvegita (Feb 15, 2004)

i split my carb and protein through five medium size meals. I've heard that eating carbs before you go to bed will extra fat storage. Is this true? is it better to eat a fruit and have a protein shake instead?

pumpedvegita


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh i wondered this but personally i would think that is more for cutting,

i am trying to gain mass and the fact is your body needs carbs even while yyou sleep,

carbs as important as protein when bulking so i would say eat them to get max nulk

but to cut no carbs after about 8, or minimal

also the quality of the carbs affects it,

fruits veg and potatoes i think are ok

not starchy carbs!

that would be my advice bro don't know if thats any good


----------



## pumpedvegita (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, i'll start eating complex carbs before bed( very little fat, don't want the food to be sitting in stomach for long time)

pumped vegita


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

I go to bed at 11-12 and stop eating carbs about 2 hours before i go to bed. This is what works best for me from trial and error.

About 20 mins before i go to bed, i have 250grams of meat, either steak, chicken or fish. I also have some optimum oil blend (good fats) as it aids digestion of protein.

Then just as i get into bed, i have a pint of warm water, with 50ml glycerine in (when im on cycle-it helps against water retention) and 10g glutamine and 5g gaba.

In case i wake during the night to go to the toilet, i have a protein shake made up in milk (uht) by my bed, and chin that too.

Actually i've waffled a bit and ive not answered your question, but there's my routine for you!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *
> fruits veg and potatoes i think are ok*
> ...


Potatoes are starchy carbs! (although sweet potatoes are less so!)


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

my bad sorry bro, bad call!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i have read in magazines alot about yams. are they the same as sweet potato


----------



## pumpedvegita (Feb 15, 2004)

never had yams before. What's it taste like? It don't really matter what it taste like as long it's good for your body. I mean, i hate eating 4 cans tuna a day but now love it with power and strength your body can get combined with training. Only thing is, i got a girlfriend and when we kiss, fu**k*n tuna sh*t breath is poisening her. I gotta eat like 50 chewing gums a day to deal with it. It don't matter because she kisses elsewhere on body 

What the hell, i've started rambling.

pumpedvegita

(Don't make me angry, you don't want to see me when i'm angry - The Hulk)


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh too much info

yeh i have been considering buying sweet potatoe but not sure how to cook em and what they taste like

heard good and bad things


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet potatoes are same as yams. they are very nice, boiled and mashed, or i slice em up thin and bake em, so they are like chips!

They taste like a potato, but are a bit sweeter! hence the name!!! lol


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

my mummy used to cook them, but where do u buy them from?


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

same as superjoolz for me, steak before bed then protein shake in flask for during the night as I get really bad hunger pains during the night as I often don't sleep to well.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

cool i might get a couple of sweet potatoes they sell them loose at most supermarkets

tesco do as i work there

they look horrible but i think i am guna get some now, i always am stuck for stuff to go with my meat!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah they are good, but peel em! The skins are a bit tough! Infact, i think tescos sell quite big bags of them!

They make a nice change and are loads better than normal potatoes.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

cool man thanks for that i am bored of normal potatoes

be nice for a chnage and some good carbs!


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Can't beat a big old tub of cottage cheese with some protein powder mixed in. With this you get caesan protein which digests slower in your system, and in a way drip feeds protein to your muscles during the 8 hour fast


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh i usually have some cottage cheese before bed a couple of spoons, never mixed it though

dod u blend it?

is this nice?


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah, its good, as long as you mix (I dont blend) and get the flavours right (vanilla goes well with anything, stawberry powder with pineapple cheese). Also I have got a tub of caesan powder that makes it easy when no cottage cheese.

Any of you guys go as far as setting you alarm to wake up in the night when bulking?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i have heard of this

but also i have heard that the body will convert the protein into fat because it doens't use enough energy to burn it while asleep

get a shake that has slow releasing which is what i have just bought

so that it is released slower during the night and mix it with milk

i think that is about it!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i dont go that far yet musclehed but i have heard of prople that do. i like my sleep to much


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i am thinking about it during my next cycle having a proitein shale at the ready, i think t man does this if i am correct!


----------



## CONDOR (Apr 9, 2003)

How the hell can protein get turned into fat? that's like turning water into wine.....without grapes.

Your body can store carbs as fat because carbs are essentially sugar, which when broken down and un-used as glycogen etc... will be stored in your fat cells.

It's best not to eat too many carbs before bed as the energy will not be burnt off,example have a tin of tuna and 3 rice cakes/oat cakes.

But by the same token there is no such thing as 'fat food' food only becomes fattening when you eat too much of it and are left with a calorie surplus, so if you plan to eat 300 carbs per day say and you get to 10pm having eaten 200 then there is no harm in consuming the extra 100 to meet your planned daily intake, but to eat 300 and then consume additional calories thus exceeeding you planned daily intake is when you are likely to encounter fat gain.

Get it?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont set my alarm to wake me, but i find if you drink enough water you'll wake up in the night to go to the toilet- i do everynight and have a large protein drink mixed, ready to go by my bed!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *i have heard of this*
> 
> ...


How is milk different from cottage cheese? it is exactly the same thing!!!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

just older


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by CONDOR
> 
> *How the hell can protein get turned into fat? that's like turning water into wine.....without grapes.*
> 
> ...


Protein can turn into fat - or carbs for that matter. Protein is often turned into glucose - usually when there is either too high a protein intake or too low a carb intake. Once turned into glucose, it can be stored as fat.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I cant believe how busy the board has got lately. I've only been away a week and its teeming with new posts!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> *Protein can turn into fat - or carbs for that matter. Protein is often turned into glucose - usually when there is either too high a protein intake or too low a carb intake. Once turned into glucose, it can be stored as fat. *


I agree with silentbob on this one.

Carbs can be turned into protein with nitrogen, but the sources of nitrogen come from protein.

Just thought I would toss that in.

I also am not a big fan of eating alot of calories before bed. Small ballanced meals like the size of a snack are ok but hundreds of calories in my opinion are not good. It takes blood to digest food and it also takes blood to rebuild muscle. So I think that there is an area of deminishing returns overeating before bed.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

true hack, but i feel 250 g of lean meat is perfect as it slowly drips amino acids into your body, keeping a positive nitrogen balance. At only 250 cals approx it isnt going to add fat!

But loads of cottage cheese etc is quite high in cals/sugars etc so id avoid it personally....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, you are a pretty big guy but I was thinking more on the line of 40-30-30 carbs, fats and proteins. All from quality sources @ somewhere around 100-150 cals. I used to eat this way just before bed and I swear that I woke up leaner. I ate 7 meals a day but all meals were either 500 or less cals per meal. Lost alot of fat and felt good.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hmm, thing is, 40% of 150 cals only gives you 10g protein, personally, i feel that you need a lot more than that when you go to bed. i sleep for a minimum of 8 hours, and dont feel that 10g of protein will go a very long way!

Just my 2 cents. but as with everything in "this game" you need to find out what works best for you!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But during sleep I dont think the body needs to process foods. I have to find an article that tells about cortizine levels and test levels during sleep. On a resting fast the cortizine levels are so low that the body wont go catabolic and the test levels are high to actually spare the muscles. I will dig that article up and properly quote it.

But this is one of the reasons for doing the cardio in the morning as the cortizine levels are low and will go into the fat burning stage faster.

Let me get that article and do this right.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

cheers mate. id like to see that article, its just that not getting a decent portion of protein before you go to bed goes against everything ive been told by several high level competitors!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will dig it up tonight. Hey if I am wrong then I am wrong. Not a problem deleting the bad info.

Cheers

Hey, I thought about what you said yesterday and will hook you up if you come down. 

You know what I am talking about.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i always have a shake before bed.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

dito


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i used to have a protein drink b4 bed but cut down cos i cant afford to have so many protein drinks :-(

and i think that when i eat more protein it is wasted cos i **** more...


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i only have one before bed and after a workout go through an averga epot of protein a month can't really afford it either, but never mind i find a way!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

eggs are cheap! 6 whole ones scrambled before bed will cost you less than 50p! thats a good bedtime meal


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

ive been having 7 scoops a day of the whey consortium protein powder because its so cheap. 2 in a morning 3 after training and 2 at night. 3 shakes in all.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

how much do u pay for urs? btw, did u say there was some woman in cannock (or in Tazz's) who sells whey protein?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

its a bloke mate called andy. i did pm you the number. if you need it again just ask. the wc stuff was £165 for 30kg and that was incl delivery.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

cheers, i think i must have deleted my pm's. can u give me the number and/or the address please. does he have a shop? sells from the gym (tazz's)? or from his home in cannock?

i would have thought that if u buy so much in advance then wuldnt it go out of date for the tubs u cant eat fast if u know what i mean.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *ive been having 7 scoops a day of the whey consortium protein powder because its so cheap. 2 in a morning 3 after training and 2 at night. 3 shakes in all. *


Wow that is kind of allot. Do you eat meat and fish and chicken between meals? Or do you get most of your protein from the shakes?


----------



## pumpedvegita (Feb 15, 2004)

that much protein and so damn cheap. Is there any place in the uk that sells protein cheap.


----------

